# Furry Paysites anyone?



## Himitsu_Steelwinter (May 3, 2009)

Ok, i don't know if it's the right board to post this but here goes. 

I was wondering if there was any gay furry paysites (at least mostly male) besides clubzeroblue, artdecademonthly and hardblush?


----------



## Meeew (May 3, 2009)

I don't want to dirty this website xD... i'll IM you.


----------



## Zrcalo (May 3, 2009)

I had a friend that worked as tech support for a porn paysite. from what I heard from him there was a good sized furry section. I'll have to ask him when I see him tomorrow.


----------



## Himitsu_Steelwinter (May 8, 2009)

Ok so i'll be waiting for other replies.


----------



## AshleyAshes (May 8, 2009)

Is there a furry paysite where they do all the effort of filtering out all the crap in the fandom and link you only to the CrÃ¨me de la crÃ¨me totally awesome shit of the furry fandom?

Cause I'd pay for that service. D:


----------



## pheonix (May 8, 2009)

Why would you want paysites when you can find all the art for free on others?


----------



## Verin Asper (May 8, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Why would you want paysites when you can find all the art for free on others?


and imageboards, dont forget about image boards


----------



## pheonix (May 8, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> and imageboards, dont forget about image boards



Yeah, that too. Can't forget that but I did. yeah.


----------



## AshleyAshes (May 8, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Why would you want paysites when you can find all the art for free on others?


 
To negate the effort of digging through the mountains of shit necessary to find the good stuff?

It'd be like _Furry Fandom: First Class_


----------



## pheonix (May 8, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> To negate the effort of digging through the mountains of shit necessary to find the good stuff?
> 
> It'd be like _Furry Fandom: First Class_



But you'll be wasting money that you could spend on other things. Just take your time and look it's not that bad.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 8, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> To negate the effort of digging through the mountains of shit necessary to find the good stuff?
> 
> It'd be like _Furry Fandom: First Class_


then I shall keep my Site rips I get from Image boards =3


----------



## Whitenoise (May 8, 2009)

pheonix said:


> But you'll be wasting money that you could spend on other things. Just take your time and look it's not that bad.



Time is valuable for those of us who have jobs, if the value of the time it takes to do something for yourself outweighs the cost of having someone else do it for you it's better to pay someone else :V .


----------



## pheonix (May 8, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Time is valuable for those of us who have jobs, if the value of the time it takes to do something for yourself outweighs the cost of having someone else do it for you it's better to pay someone else :V .



When I worked I still looked rather then payed, it's not worth it to me. Besides, if you know where to go and what you're looking for it wont take long at all.


----------



## AshleyAshes (May 8, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Time is valuable for those of us who have jobs, if the value of the time it takes to do something for yourself outweighs the cost of having someone else do it for you it's better to pay someone else :V .


 
Also, some of us would rather pay other people to have their eyes catch fire while digging through the shit pile then catch fire ourselves.


----------



## Zaaz (May 8, 2009)

Furries aren't interested in porn. It's a fact.

Z


----------



## whoadamn (May 8, 2009)

Zaaz said:


> Furries aren't interested in porn. It's a fact.
> 
> Z


Did anyone else feel the very fabric of reality shudder?


----------



## Verin Asper (May 9, 2009)

Zaaz said:


> Furries aren't interested in porn. It's a fact.
> 
> Z


please be sarcasm
please be sarcasm 
please be sarcasm


----------



## MattyK (May 9, 2009)

Zaaz said:


> Furries aren't interested in porn. It's a fact.
> 
> Z



What?
So why all the "Adult Material" and a way to filter it out on FA?



whoadamn said:


> Did anyone else feel the very fabric of reality shudder?



*Pulls a Teal'c* Indeed.


----------



## Lowblock (May 9, 2009)

Google is your friend...


----------



## Himitsu_Steelwinter (May 9, 2009)

Wow....thanks for not helping me. And by the way, i know image boards, i'm not dumb. Most of the time it's long finding something and sometimes it's nowhere to be found so yeah. I agree with you in that point that you can find almost anything on boards...almost.

But i think some artists deserve that little money, they work damn hard for that. It's like 15$ a month or two (depending on the site). It's not that bad. Just my opinion but i know there will be flaming or something like that....there always is...

Oh and for Lowblock up this message....i DID search on google, i'm not stupid.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 9, 2009)

Himitsu_Steelwinter said:


> Wow....thanks for not helping me. And by the way, i know image boards, i'm not dumb. Most of the time it's long finding something and sometimes it's nowhere to be found so yeah. I agree with you in that point that you can find almost anything on boards...almost.
> 
> But i think some artists deserve that little money, they work damn hard for that. It's like 15$ a month or two (depending on the site). It's not that bad. Just my opinion but i know there will be flaming or something like that....there always is...
> 
> Oh and for Lowblock up this message....i DID search on google, i'm not stupid.


Image boards tend to dig up sites no one even know about


----------



## Himitsu_Steelwinter (May 12, 2009)

yes? what are you trying to point out?


----------



## Whitenoise (May 13, 2009)

Himitsu_Steelwinter said:


> Wow....thanks for not helping me. And by the way, i know image boards, i'm not dumb. Most of the time it's long finding something and sometimes it's nowhere to be found so yeah. I agree with you in that point that you can find almost anything on boards...almost.
> 
> But i think some artists deserve that little money, they work damn hard for that. It's like 15$ a month or two (depending on the site). It's not that bad. Just my opinion but i know there will be flaming or something like that....there always is...
> 
> Oh and for Lowblock up this message....i DID search on google, i'm not stupid.



You made a thread on a furry forum and you're honestly surprised to find petty bickering instead of helpful answers to your inquiry, are you new to the fandom or something :V ?


----------



## Himitsu_Steelwinter (May 13, 2009)

no....i'm not new, i just don't go often on forums.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 13, 2009)

Himitsu_Steelwinter said:


> yes? what are you trying to point out?


Congrats on being an idiot now, since many times one can request links to certain sites on an orientation or a specific artist...on a image board.

Also this is FAF, we tend to start smacking idiots around here


----------



## Himitsu_Steelwinter (May 15, 2009)

Apparently YOU are the idiot here. I'm just asking if there are other paysites. And here i already get bashed for no good reason, have i treated you like an idiot with my previous posts? no. You kind of people make me sick.


----------



## Corto (May 15, 2009)

Geez, calm down everybody. No need for personal attacks.


----------



## ShadowWhiteWolf (May 15, 2009)

There's a bunch of sites that offer free furry porn, when you find pictures that you like, just save them onto your computer into a folder or something so that you won't have to hunt down the pictures again.  If you can't do that because of privacy issues, then save the pictures onto a flash drive.  If you can't do THAT, then just deal with searching for good pictures, or use a pay site if you really want to.


----------



## foxmusk (May 15, 2009)

furaffinity.
fchan.
ychan.
e621.

with all that, why would you even NEED a paysite?


----------



## Himitsu_Steelwinter (May 15, 2009)

Why did i receive a warning because i supposedly insulted someone when that other person clearly said i was an idiot? That doesn't really make any sense to me.


----------



## foxmusk (May 15, 2009)

Himitsu_Steelwinter said:


> Why did i receive a warning because i supposedly insulted someone when that other person clearly said i was an idiot? That doesn't really make any sense to me.



is this a thread asking for porn or are you just gonna keep going on about being persecuted?


----------



## Jealousy (May 15, 2009)

I'd like to highlight e621. It has a much better searching system than FA, and even though it is very slow, you won't go through as much garbage as other sites.


----------



## Corto (May 15, 2009)

Himitsu_Steelwinter said:


> Why did i receive a warning because i supposedly insulted someone when that other person clearly said i was an idiot? That doesn't really make any sense to me.


Because you insulted him right back. "You kind of people make me sick" sounds ugly.

Just be glad it was only a warning and let it go.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 16, 2009)

Himitsu_Steelwinter said:


> Apparently YOU are the idiot here. I'm just asking if there are other paysites. And here i already get bashed for no good reason, have i treated you like an idiot with my previous posts? no. You kind of people make me sick.



and you are the type that makes my day ever so happy, cause you see...I get entertainment out of this

also...I can call folks Ass, I can call them idiots, I can call them Retards, but it seems each mod have a different view on whats is rude, I'll just stick with calling everyone ass then


----------



## Corto (May 16, 2009)

Yeah, for future references that also goes into my definitions of "insulting". 
Please don't push this any further, you already got a warning (and so did you Himitsu, so don't insult him back and turn this into a flamewar). This is your second strike.


----------



## Himitsu_Steelwinter (May 16, 2009)

If he got a warning as well, then that is only fair. And just saying, i never planned to start a flamewar. I was just trying to get some help this all.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 16, 2009)

Corto said:


> Yeah, for future references that also goes into my definitions of "insulting".
> Please don't push this any further, you already got a warning (and so did you Himitsu, so don't insult him back and turn this into a flamewar). This is your second strike.


ya better off going with straight ban with us, Warnings and infractions only tell us what words to use next time, we do have a full dictionary here =3



Himitsu_Steelwinter said:


> If he got a warning as well, then that is only fair. And just saying, i never planned to start a flamewar. I was just trying to get some help this all.



and we did, I just decided to use a nail to drive it into ya skull that check image boards, many have a section dedicated to just GAY arts that come from regular free sites such as FA, and if they are not on the DNP list from pay sites


----------



## Corto (May 16, 2009)

Geez, drop it already. And for the record, I don't give a rat's ass about the specific words you use, but the intention behind those words.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 16, 2009)

Corto said:


> Geez, drop it already. And for the record, I don't give a rat's ass about the specific words you use, but the intention behind those words.


They why dont I have an infraction for everything, cause I do have ill intentions behind every word


----------



## Himitsu_Steelwinter (May 17, 2009)

*sigh*


----------



## Whitenoise (May 17, 2009)

Ahaha this is a great thread :V .


----------



## foxmusk (May 17, 2009)

Himitsu_Steelwinter said:


> *sigh*



YOU ASKED FOR PORN.
YOU WERE GIVEN PORN.


----------

